# Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“



## AbuMegatron (17. Januar 2019)

*Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Hi Leute bin auf der suche nach nem Monitor 
Habe bisher nur alte gehabt die keiner mehr wollte (Zuletzt SyncMaster 2242 oder sowas) (Habe meistens meinen 17er Laptop gennutzt daher war ein wirklich guter Monitor nicht notwendig)

Möchte jetzt auf desktop PC umsteigen.

Budget bin ich noch unschlüssig .. denke aber 350€ vill. Nen hunni mehr werden reichen oder?

Größe 24-25 zoll (was hat es mit diesen 24,5/25 auf sich? O.o )
Auflösung reichen FHD (nehme gerne WQHD wenns sich  Preislich nichts nimmt bzw. Kann doch trotzdem ohne Probleme auf FHD zocken?)
16:9
144hz/1ms/geringer Input Lag
G sync/Freesync muss aber nvidia kompatible sein. (Graka min. Rtx 2070)
HDMI(Brauche ich nen Display Port? Wozu?)
3D? Gibt es das noch? (Optional/eher nice to know frage xD)

Genuzt wird der Monitor vorallem für FPS(R6/Battlefield) aber auch mal nen Assassins Creed..(Könnte aber auf mein TV wechseln falls das nicht zusammen passt) und
Videobearbeitung genutzt.( Ambitioniert aber nicht beruflich ) Falls das auch nicht passt muss ich mir was überlegen...  

Danke euch!


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

Bei WQHD und gsync bleiben dir diese zur Auswahl, sofern keiner über 450€ irgendwo in Aktion ist.

Man sollte den Bildschirm immer in der nativen Auflösung betreiben. FHD kann auf einem Bildschirm mit eigentlich WQHD schlechter aussehen, als auf einem echten FHD Gerät.

WQHD auf 24" finde ich nicht nötig, da sind eigentlich 27" die Standardempfehlung.

Verwende Displayport 

Ob die für Video/Foto taugen weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## DOcean (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

Empfehlung ist eigentlich immer WQHD/144Hz/24-27"

Ich würde zur Zeit ein WQHD mit 27" und Freesync nehmen (da das auch an NV Karten alles läuft)

3D ist parktisch tod, hdmi ist am Verschwinden am PC, Displayport(DP) ist einfach besser


----------



## AbuMegatron (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

Wow, das ging schnell. Ok 3D war nur Optional 

Hmmm 27 ist mir zu groß.. gerade beim Shooter spielen ist glaub ich 24-25 das max. für mich. Wenns groß sein muss geh ich an den TV.
Zu denn WQHD ... dann bleib ich bei FHD denke ich.
Bei 24 und dem Sitzabstand macht das kaum unterschied denke ich... zumal ich so noch lange alles auf sehr hoch spielen werde ^^

Freesync und Nvidia geht doch nicht mit allen Monitoren oder hab ich was verpasst?

Sind 350€-450€ für meine ansprüche zu wenig?

Edit: WOW hab mal am Geizhals Filter rumgespielt (sehr cool diese Filter Möglichkeit)
Also werde Freesync mit kompatibilität bevorzugen müssen... hab bei gleichen Kriterien nur G- durch Freesync ersetzt und es kostet nuenoch 1/3 o.O

Edit 2: Hab den Filter noch mit max 2ms ergänzt
24-25 Zoll... 
hab immer noch die Qual der Wahl.. 27 zur Auswahl... 
jemand nen Tipp?

Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 25", Auflösung ab 1920x1080 (Full HD), Reaktionszeit: bis 2ms, Variable Synchronisierung: Adaptive Sync/AMD FreeSync/NVIDIA G-Sync, Maximale Signalfrequenz (vertikal): ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deut


----------



## DOcean (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

du solltest aber immer bedenken das ein Moni länger hält als der Rest (meistens) -> daher WQHD

Grundsätzlich geht jeder FS Monitor mit NV Karten, NV hat nur eine Auswahl "zertifiziert"


----------



## AbuMegatron (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

Cool also wirds Freesync 
Hmm woher weiß ich jetzt welcher WQHD meine FHD möglichs genau so gut darstellt wie Nativ? Ist anscheinent ja nicht selbstverständlich.

Edit: Hmm WQHD in 24 wird mir nichts angezeigt..


----------



## DOcean (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

ich finde 6: Monitore im Preisvergleich
(mit FS oder GS)

oder was hast du noch angehakt?


----------



## AbuMegatron (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

Ohh hab noch 144Hz angewählt ... (oder ist das bei Freesync nicht nötig?)
Filtere über Geizhals.
Bei neueingabe seh ich auch welche.
WQHD zu kaufen nur um es zu haben, dafür viel weniger Auswahl ... weiß nicht so recht.

Wollt ihr nicht konkreter werden? ^^ oder sind die Qualitäten usw. Markenübergreifend schon so gut das ich rein nach passender Spezifikation/Preis gehen kann?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*



AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nicht konkreter werden? ^^ oder sind die Qualitäten usw. Markenübergreifend schon so gut das ich rein nach passender Spezifikation/Preis gehen kann?



Die sind eher so schlecht, dass man eine Chance wie beim Lotto hat einen Monitor ohne Fehler zu bekommen. Aus Zukunftssicherheitsgründen würde ich allerdings jetzt schon auf einen 30+Zoll 4k Monitor setzen.


----------



## DOcean (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

es gibt eigentlich nur noch 3-4 Panel Hersteller, daher gibt es Unterschiede ja die sind aber nicht mehr so riesig...

@Lichtbringer1
Er hat doch extra gesagt nicht so groß und FHD un du kommst mit 4K und 30"....


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*



DOcean schrieb:


> @Lichtbringer1
> Er hat doch extra gesagt nicht so groß und FHD un du kommst mit 4K und 30"....


Naja wenn manche hier bei 1080p/1440p von 5 Jahren Haltbarkeit sprechen ist das schon seltsam. Wir sind jetzt bei 3 Jahren Wqhd 144hz und haben schon die ersten 4k 144hz Monitore.


----------



## AbuMegatron (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

Ich verstehe den Ansatz schon... werde mir zwar ne potenten Karte zulegen aber für Shooter reichen mir definitiv die FHD auch wegen der FPS die ich so erreiche... wie gesagt hab aktuellen 22 und viel größer bringt mir nichts... 55Zoll/4K TV ist vorhanden falls man mal zb AC in super Scharf und Groß haben will  da brauch man auch nicht mehr als 30 - 60 FPS 
...
Hmm das mit den Panelen wusste ich nicht... 
wie finde ich am Besten heraus ob bei mir alles ok am Monitor ist? Oder merkt man das sofort?

Hab gerade z.b AOC G2590PX, 24.5 im Auge scheint in der nicht verstellbaren aber technisch identischen variante sehr beliebt zunsein.

Acer/Benq/Asus und Viwe?? Lese ich oft...eins davon zu bevorzugen?


----------



## DOcean (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*

Farbtiefe 8bit (6bit mit FRC)  << würde ich persönlich nicht mehr kaufen

Aber es stimmt schon mit einer vernünftigen FS Range (das hat der von dir ausgesuchte) gibt es in 24" nichts weiter...


----------



## AbuMegatron (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*



DOcean schrieb:


> Farbtiefe 8bit (6bit mit FRC)  << würde ich persönlich nicht mehr kaufen
> 
> Aber es stimmt schon mit einer vernünftigen FS Range (das hat der von dir ausgesuchte) gibt es in 24" nichts weiter...



Boahhh .. was meinst du mit FS? Und welche Farbtiefe sollte ich mir als Ziel setzten?


----------



## DOcean (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

FS = Freesync 

die Range sollte möglichst weit runter und möglichst weit rauf gehen (in Hz), ich weiß ist Wunschdenken... aber 30/40-144 Hz sind heute möglich

8Bit vs 6Bit+FRC -> 144hz Monitor ca. 250€


----------



## AbuMegatron (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*



DOcean schrieb:


> FS = Freesync
> 
> die Range sollte möglichst weit runter und möglichst weit rauf gehen (in Hz), ich weiß ist Wunschdenken... aber 30/40-144 Hz sind heute möglich
> 
> 8Bit vs 6Bit+FRC -> 144hz Monitor ca. 250€



FS Range bekommt man zwar hin... aber echte  8Bit .. keine Chance o.O aelbst wenn ich kein Preislimit setzte bekomme ich genau 1 Monitor angezeigt. (Der ASUS ROG Swift PG248Q)

Wie kommt das? Es muss doch mehr geben...

Edit: oha der ist sogar von 2016! O.o


----------



## Johnny_Burke (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Ich hatte letztens Probleme mit dem Geizhals-Filter.  Teilweise sind die Monitore unter ner falschen Kategorie. Kollege hat mir dann Sachen gesendet, die einfach nicht angezeigt wurden. Mal ne andere Seite probieren.


----------



## AbuMegatron (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*



Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens Probleme mit dem Geizhals-Filter.  Teilweise sind die Monitore unter ner falschen Kategorie. Kollege hat mir dann Sachen gesendet, die einfach nicht angezeigt wurden. Mal ne andere Seite probieren.



Z.b.? 
Gibts eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Hauke1987 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

prad.de hat soweit ich weiß noch nen ziemlich guten monitor filter. ich glaub da sind aber die preise nicht aktuell und vollständig.


----------



## AbuMegatron (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*



Hauke1987 schrieb:


> prad.de hat soweit ich weiß noch nen ziemlich guten monitor filter. ich glaub da sind aber die preise nicht aktuell und vollständig.



Hab ich nun genutzt aber den Farbraum kann man hier gar nicht auswählen bzw. wird er bei den Ergebnissen auch nicht angezeigt o.O

Echt schwer bin schon am verzweifelnd... -.-


----------



## Hauke1987 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Der wird da nicht in bit, sondern in Anzahl der Farben angegeben (wenn ich das richtig verstehe)


----------



## DOcean (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Prad hat ganze 3 Monitore in 2560 x 1440 (WQHD) Auflösung mit FS , Geizhals hat 70 ...


----------



## AbuMegatron (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Bin einfach nicht fündig geworden... nach langem hin und her werde ich noch beim alten Monitor bleiben und ma gucken ob ich etwas neues finde oder im sale ein unschlagbarer preis rumkommt.. 

Mache mich jetzt erstmal ran meinen PC zu Bauen... bewertet gerne mal meine Konfiguration bzw. Gebt mir verbesserungs vorschläge im neuen thead ... (kommt heute Nachmittag  )


----------



## Johnny_Burke (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Schade, dass lieber in einen neuen PC investiert wird und das Spieleerlebnis anschließend weiterhin durch die alte Monitor-Gurke maximal limitiert wird. Ein neuer Monitor wäre bei deinem alten Teil einfach das Upgrade schlechthin.

Und ich weiß auch nicht, wieso dir mehr Größe nichts bringt und was ein neuer 27 Zoll Monitor mit deinem 55 Zoll Fernseher zu tun haben. Hast du schon mal gesehen wie schön scharf ein 27 Zoll 1440p Monitor daherkommt? Außerdem hast du inbesondere bei Shootern auf weite Entfernungen einfach bessere Karten auf nem großen Monitor, weil du nicht nur auf einzelne Pixel schießen musst. Nur mal so am Rande. Aber kannst machen was du willst.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

1440p auf 27 Zoll sollen schön scharf sein?
Da ist ja selbst mein 65 Zoll 4k 3d TV von 2015 auf 2 Meter+ Entfernung schärfer. Selbst wenn ich da einen Meter weit von wegsitze ist das Bild immernoch viel besser als das eines 1440p 27 Zoll 144hz Monitors...

(Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung. Kann ja jeder anders sehen.)


----------



## AbuMegatron (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden.
Also mein 55er TV hatte ich nur erwähnt weil ich sagen wollte das falls ich was zocke/anschaue was größe brauch...(AC oder Tomb Raider) ich dann auf dem TV zocke.. dort spielen die FPS keine rolle.. 

Aber bei Shootern die ich hauptsächlich zocke ist das von großer Bedeutung.
Ich mochte auch bei zb. Battlefield alles Ultra/Hoch stellen und 144 FPS haben... daher tendiere ich zu FullHD (so kann ich das warscheinlich auch mit künftigen Shootern haben)  würde auch nen wqhd nehmen diese sollen aber FullHD nicht gut beherrschen und erst ab 27 Zoll sinn machen.. ich sitze nur max. 1,5 meter vom Bildschirm weg. Aktuell mit 22 zoll und empfinde das als cool daher wär 24-24,5 bestimmt ideal zumal das die generelle empfehlung für Shooter ist.
Und zuguterletzt aktuell ist am monitor nur meine PS4 dran daher wird mit dem Gurken Monitor nicht viel limitiert.

Aber wie gesagt jetzt doch erst der PC und meld much hier nochmal falls der Monitor näher rückt


----------



## Johnny_Burke (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 1440p auf 27 Zoll sollen schön scharf sein?
> Da ist ja selbst mein 65 Zoll 4k 3d TV von 2015 auf 2 Meter+ Entfernung schärfer. Selbst wenn ich da einen Meter weit von wegsitze ist das Bild immernoch viel besser als das eines 1440p 27 Zoll 144hz Monitors...
> 
> (Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung. Kann ja jeder anders sehen.)



Ist jetzt natürlich kein Vergleich zu dem Display meines Note 9, aber wesentlich besser als mein 1080p 24 Zoll Monitor. Von daher finde ich das schon schön scharf im Vergleich, ja.  
 Und außerdem hat dein Beispiel eine niedrigere Pixel-Density als ein 27 Zoll 1440p Monitor, also verstehe ich nicht wirklich was du mir damit sagen möchtest. Kannst ja mal nachrechnen. 

Topic: Ich sitze ca. 70cm weit weg bei 27 Zoll. Da scheinst du aber echt ganz andere Gewohnheiten zu haben als ich. Zumal höhere Auflösungen einfach besser aussehen als alles auf Ultra auf niedrigeren Auflösungen, zumindest meiner Meinung nach und ich lieber Sachen runterstelle, damit ich auf höheren Auflösungen zocken kann bei hohen FPS.  Zumal die Ultra-Einstellungen meistens eh fast gar nichts bringen. 
 Ich hab vorher auch nicht gedacht, dass ich umsteigen sollte, aber nachdem ich den Monitor gewechselt habe, fragte ich mich, warum ich das nicht schon viel viel früher gemacht habe.


----------



## AbuMegatron (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*



Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Topic: Ich sitze ca. 70cm weit weg bei 27 Zoll. Da scheinst du aber echt ganz andere Gewohnheiten zu haben als ich. Zumal höhere Auflösungen einfach besser aussehen als alles auf Ultra auf niedrigeren Auflösungen, zumindest meiner Meinung nach und ich lieber Sachen runterstelle, damit ich auf höheren Auflösungen zocken kann bei hohen FPS.  Zumal die Ultra-Einstellungen meistens eh fast gar nichts bringen.
> Ich hab vorher auch nicht gedacht, dass ich umsteigen sollte, aber nachdem ich den Monitor gewechselt habe, fragte ich mich, warum ich das nicht schon viel viel früher gemacht habe.



Welche FPS zocksg du denn? Wie ist dein FOV? Und kannst du bei der Entfernung überhaupt das ganze geschehen sehen ohne hin und her mit dem Kopf?
Und was für nen Monitor ist im Einsatz?


----------



## Johnny_Burke (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Ah alles mögliche. Aktiv im Moment lediglich Rainbow Six Siege, aber hab schon alles mögliche durch. Da merk ich das bspw. richtig, dass man einfach besser sieht, weil größer und höher aufgelöst. 

Ja, klar, ist alles in meinem Blickfeld. Natürlich muss man seine Augen etwas bewegen, wenn man bspw. oben links in der Ecke etwas sehen möchte und dabei dreht man natürlicherweise auch seinen Kopf minimal mit (zumindest ist das bei mir so). Aber das ist jetzt nichts was eine bewusste Handlung ist und was ich als mühsam oder anstrengend beschreiben würde. Hier handelt es sich um Millimeter. Ehrlicherweise hätte ich sogar noch 1-2 Zoll mehr. 
An FOV habe ich aber bspw. gar nicht gedacht, da gebe ich dir recht. Ich hab FOV immer recht hoch eingestellt, damit ich mehr sehe, deswegen hatte ich wohl auch auf Entfernungen Probleme. 

Zusätzlich gesagt finde ich auch noch, dass ein größerer Monitor zur Immersion beträgt. Wirste ja wahrscheinlich von deinem Fernseher kennen? 

Monitor steht in der Signatur.

Ahja hier noch zum Lesen und Gucken, wenn du Bock hast. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Scree...cials/Ultra-Details-User-Special-Ion-1197330/

Mir ist jetzt nebenbei noch eingefallen, dass du wohl zudem keinen 144Hz Monitor hast. 
Also das ändert für mich nochmal alles. In dem Fall würde ich dir als Minimum wirklich zu irgendwas raten, was 144 Hertz hat und egal wie groß. Das ist einfach so ein großer Unterschied, das glaubst du gar nicht. 
Gibt zwar Leute denen das nichts bringt laut ihren Aussagen, aber ich finde 60 FPS ins FPS mittlerweile einfach nur unangenehm und grenzwertig. Und ich würde lieber auf niedrigsten Einstellungen viele FPS haben als auf Ultra nur wenige. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## saniix (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Also ich muss sagen, ich finde höhere Auflösung definitiv besser als alles auf max. Ich war früher auch der Meinung das alles auf max besser wäre. Seit dem ich Zuhause auf einem 4K TV Zocke wie z.B Resident Evil 2, habe ich gesehen was für ein Unterschied Auflösung macht. Dazu muss aber auch das Spiel optimiert bzw angepasst sein. Als Beispiel Resident evil 2, auf mittlere/hohen Settings sieht es in 4K besser aus als in FHD alles auf max. (Meine Meinung)

Was mir aber wichtig ist, sind die 60FPS. Ich könnte auch RE2 auf max spielen aber dann würde ich meine 60 nicht halten können und das ist mir wichtig. Heutzutage sieht man eh noch kaum ein Unterschied ob man auf mittel, hoch oder ultra zockt, außer man achtet seperaten darauf.

Bei GTA 5 sieht die Sache dann z.B wieder etwas anders aus. Ich kann zwar das Spiel in 4K sehr hohe Einstellungen und 60Fps spielen aber da finde ich den Unterschied zu meinem 34 Zoll 21:9 @(2560x1080) kaum bemerkbar. Wobei ich da mit 150% Skalierung spiele. 

Was ich dir auf jeden Fall aber ans Herz legen kann. Kauf dir ein IPS Display. Die Farben und der Kontrast sind um Welten besser als bei TN und was auch immer. Das macht das Spielerlebnis um einiges besser als einen alten TN. Da bringt auch 2080ti und 3 Million FPS nichts. Gerade bei Monitor sollte man nicht sparen bzw wert darauf legen. Der ist im Regelfall länger in Nutzung als die Hardware des PCs


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

IPS, VA, PLS, OLED, JOLED usw. sind empfehlenswert. Dazu noch 4k+ bei einer generellen Farbraumabdeckung von 90%, 10Bit und 144hz und....Gibts leider noch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Joled ist ein Hersteller und keine Panelart.
Welche Farbraumabdeckung meinst du?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Joled ist ein Hersteller und keine Panelart.
> Welche Farbraumabdeckung meinst du?



Stimmt. 

@Farbraumabdeckung
Ich meine srgb, Adobe RGB und DCI-P3. Ein guter Monitor sollte alle Farbräume mit mindestens 95% abdecken, vermute ich mal.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Naja, wenn musst du auf den Farbraum abstimmen, den du haben willst.
Bei 90-95% DCI-P3 bist du bei weit über 100% sRGB.


----------



## AbuMegatron (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Hey da ihr hier so schön weiter fachsimpelt .. nennt doch mal paar Monitore die diese Kriterien erfüllen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*



AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Hey da ihr hier so schön weiter fachsimpelt .. nennt doch mal paar Monitore die diese Kriterien erfüllen



Alle Monitore die bei Geizhals nach Eingabe dieser Kriterien übrig bleiben.

Ich würde ja als Budget Lösung immer einen Samsung u32h850 oder einen u32j590 empfehlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten monitor“*



DOcean schrieb:


> ich finde 6: Monitore im Preisvergleich
> (mit FS oder GS)
> 
> oder was hast du noch angehakt?



Ich nur zwei: Wichtig sind 8 Bit Farbtiefe
Monitore im Preisvergleich


----------



## DOcean (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

stimmt das hab ich vergessen, klar 8Bit Farbtiefe ohne FRC sollten es schon sein


----------



## AbuMegatron (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Hmmm wirkliche nicht viel Auswahl... kann mir den unterschied zwischen 8Bit und 8Bit mit FRC nicht so recht vorstellen... könnt ihr ein bespiel posten oder es mir genauer erklären?

Manman bei FullHD/und mit FRC hätte ich jetzt aktuell zum aoc g2590px gegriffen...

Edit:
Hmm der Predator hat alles... falls mir die FRC Erklärung einleuchtet wird das mein Monitor.
Hat den jemand im Einsatz? Design ist nicht gerade Dezent xD


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Kurz gesagt, der Unterschied ist minimal. Achte nur darauf, dass es mindestens 8 Bit sind und nicht etwa 6 Bit mit FRC.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Wenn man mal überlegt, wann der erste 1080p Monitor releast wurde, kann man Full HD Monitore schon als Retro Monitore bezeichnen. 1440p 144hz Monitore gibt's ja auch schon seit Anfang 2015, wodurch diese auch langsam in die Jahre kommen.


----------



## AbuMegatron (20. April 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Sooo ein Update.
Bin jetzt mit der Größe 100% bei 24 Zoll... 

Schwanke zwischen AOC G2590PX & AOC C24G1
TN vs VA... 1ms blabla soll g2g ja nicht ausschlaggebend sein... da diverse test die ich gelesen habe mit inputlag und allen anderen Faktoren beide Modele real bei knapp unter 4ms liegen...

Werde beide bestellen und dann nach Geschmack/Bild Entscheiden.

Aber!.....
Da gibt es noch den Predator XB1 XB241YU... leider ist er nicht so leicht zu bekommen und doppelt so teuer... aber wenn der als TN ein gleich gutes Bild liefert (hat ja echte 8Bit) wie der VA dann würde ich darüber nachdenken und hätte WQHD als Bonus.... aber Sinnvoll? Sitze wie gesagt min 80 cm weg... macht das überhaupt ein unterschied in Sachen Schärfe?

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Zegoh (20. April 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*

Gibt es eigentlich einen vernünftigen Grund, wieso es keinen Monitor mit folgenden Specs gibt: IPS, 144Hz, FreeSync oder GSync, 24 Zoll (!) ? 
Habe das Gefühl, das der Themenstarter genau sowas sucht (wie ich übrigens auch).

Ich finde 27 Zoll auch einfach zu groß, das ist subjektiv und da brauch man nicht irgendwelche Argumente. Nur schade das es da keine "vernünftigen" Monitore gibt, die 24 Zoll sind.
Dann müsste man wieder zu TN oder VA Panel greifen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*



AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“!


Es ist heute sehr schwer, weil die sehr billig gewordenen Monitore massive Bildfehler haben.
Alle drei Panalkonzepte, also TN, IPS und VA haben Vor- und Nachteile. Du solltest Dich in
Ruhe einlesen und ein paar gute Tests zu Monitoren, z.B. bei prad.de suchen


z.B.: Kaufberatung Monitore fuer jeden Einsatzzweck - Prad.de


----------



## AbuMegatron (20. April 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für meinen ersten „guten Monitor“*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist heute sehr schwer, weil die sehr billig gewordenen Monitore massive Bildfehler haben.
> Alle drei Panalkonzepte, also TN, IPS und VA haben Vor- und Nachteile. Du solltest Dich in
> Ruhe einlesen und ein paar gute Tests zu Monitoren, z.B. bei prad.de suchen
> 
> ...



Hehe hab glaub ich schon das ganze Internet durchgelesen... 

Also bin hätte jetzt meine zwei Kandidaten die ich testen werde  ... aber die WQHD frage steht halt noch im Raum und ich kann mir den Predator nicht daneben stellen un zu vergleichen daher frage ich nach eurer Erfahrung in Bezug auf QHD/24Zoll im vergleich zu FullHD...


----------

